# voy a (ir)



## keera

bonjour:
Quisiera saber si para decir "voy a hablar" se dice:
Je vais a parler
Je aller parler
o ninguna de las dos 
merci


----------



## Lezert

je vais parler...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

* Je vais parler*


----------



## keera

muchas gracias


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Keera
Puedes usar el *Voy a + verbo*, de la misma manera en francés pero quitando la *A*:
_Je vais parler, je vais manger, je vais faire un voyage en France..._ 
Un beso
Isa


----------



## keera

Gracias isa, y perdon por dartelas tan tarde, pero es que lo he visto hoy


----------



## Ejdec_J

Hola, Bonjour.
Soy nuevo en esto del habla Francesa y os pregunto entonces para que sirve el verbo "aller".

Gracias, merci.
Et  Des salutations cordiales. Supongo que lo he dicho mal "Y saludos cordiales". O " Des salutations affectueuses " "saludos afectuosos".


----------



## keera

Yo tambien soy nueva, asi que no te fies mucho, pero creo que es el infinitivo.  En primera persona se diria vais...
Bueno, igualmente no se si esta bien


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Ejedc, bonsoir et bienvenue sur à WR,

No estoy segura de entender bien tu pregunta.
- El verbo aller (ir) tiene campo semántico propio que es el de _ir_ en español: desplazar.
- la gran diferencia es cuando preguntamos por la salud de alguien en español decimos: ¿Cómo estás? y en francés empleamos también el verbo aller: Comment vas-tu? (esta se conjuga normalmente) ; Comment ça va?; Ça va?
- el verbo _aller_ también se emplea como auxiliar en el futuro inmediado, igual que _ir_ en español: voy a comer una manzana = je vais manger une pomme.

Seguro que se me olvida algo. Espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## olivierchrist

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches Ejedc, bonsoir et bienvenue sur à WR,
> 
> No estoy segura de entender bien tu pregunta.
> - El verbo aller (ir) tiene campo semántico propio que es el de _ir_ en español: desplazar.
> - la gran diferencia es cuando preguntamos por la salud de alguien en español decimos: ¿Cómo estás? y en francés empleamos también el verbo aller: Comment vas-tu? ; Comment ça va?; Ça va?
> - el verbo _aller_ también se emplea como auxiliar en el futuro inmediado, igual que _ir_ en español: voy a comer una manzana = je vais manger une pomme.
> 
> Seguro que se me olvida algo. Espera otras respuestas.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
"aller" s'utilise aussi pour dire :

cette couleur te vas bien.
cette robe lui va bien, ou mal ;-)
j'espère que ce pantalon va m'aller...

je n'ose pas essayer de traduire ces phrases en espagnol pour le moment. 

saludos.


----------



## Ejdec_J

¡ah! Perdón que el verbo "aller" es irregular, no me di cuenta, gracias, al verlo en la frase del primer mensaje me lié, 
gracias a todos, "merci a touts" ó "merci touts"(¿Se dice así?).
----
Postdata: 


> aller" s'utilise aussi pour dire :
> 
> cette couleur te vas bien.
> cette robe lui va bien, ou mal ;-)
> j'espère que ce pantalon va m'aller...
> 
> je n'ose pas essayer de traduire ces phrases en espagnol pour le moment.


Traduzco(si lo consigo hacer medianamente bien es todo un logro   ):
"aller" se utiliza (¿aussi?) para decir:
- este color te va bien, o mal.
-Espero que ese pantalón me va a ir...
Yo no se (¿essayer?) traducir esas frases a español por el momento.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Creo que sería más natural emplear el verbo quedar bien o mal cuando hablamos de ropa o de algo no que nos favorece o no.

Este color te queda bien.
Este vestido le queda bien / mal.
Espero que este pantalón me quede bien.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## iran

Ejdec_J said:


> cette couleur te vas bien.
> cette robe lui va bien, ou mal ;-)
> j'espère que ce pantalon va m'aller...
> 
> je n'ose pas essayer de traduire ces phrases en espagnol pour le moment.
> 
> Traduzco(si lo consigo hacer medianamente bien es todo un logro  ):
> "aller" se utiliza (¿aussi?) para decir:
> - este color te va bien, o mal.
> -Espero que ese pantalón me va a ir...
> Yo no se (¿essayer?) traducir esas frases a español por el momento.


 
Es simplemente una pequeña corrección: 
-Espero que ese pantalón me _vaya_ a ir- Particularmente, si oigo esto, pienso que la persona que lo dice espera que el pantalón vaya a ir (conjunte, pegue, vaya -a secas-) con algo que tiene guardado en el armario. No pienso que el pantalón en cuestión tenga que sentarle más o menos bien. 

Eso sí, sólo es una opinión.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## tmtz

Bonjour!

En mi ciudad decimos, "Voy a ir a la comida de _tal persona_". O sea una reunión, ya sea en un restaurante o en casa de alguien, en la que, por lo general, hay algo que celebrar, como un cumpleaños, y hay algo de comer.

¿Cómo puedo decir eso en francés?


----------



## Babarel

Hola,

Si, puedes decir : "je vais aller au déjeuner [au dîner, à la fête] de Fulanito"
pero eso supone que la persona a quien te diriges esta al tanto de esta comida
se refiere a un acontecimiento algo especial (cumpleaños, despedida...)


----------



## tmtz

muchas gracias


----------



## evichu

Hola, he escrito un email a una coordinadora de erasmus de francia y tengo algunas dudas respecto a lo que escrito:si "voy a ir a estudiar a" lo he escrito correctamente. ***
*** Hilo dividido. Una sola pregunta por hilo.

Aquí esta el texto:

"Excusez - moi, Je suis une étudiante de la Université de Granade et "je *vais venir étudier*" à la Université de Rouen l'année prochain. "


Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
Lo dejaría así. No entiendo muy bien de qué te disculpas.

"Je suis une étudiante de l'Université de Grenade qui étudiera  l'année prochaine à* l'Université* de Rouen."


----------



## evichu

¡Ah! No me disculpaba,crei que podia usarlo como una formula de cortesia, algo así como "Disculpe", pero tienes razón, sobra, ¡gracias!


----------



## Etienne9127

Iran, nunca había escuchado la frase "me vaya a ir" (exagero, tal vez pero no recuerdo). Lo que digo es que en México solemos decir:

*Espero y ese pantalón me vaya a quedar...*  (En el sentido de si es la talla correcta)

Si es con respecto a armar un atuendo, se dice, *espero y ese pantalón convine con mis zapatos*.

Ojala y ayude a aclarar algunas dudas.
Saludos.


----------



## Paquita

Etienne9127 said:


> *Espero y ese pantalón me vaya a quedar...*
> 
> *espero y ese pantalón convine con mis zapatos*.
> 
> Ojala y ayude a aclarar algunas dudas.


Temo que el uso de "y" en estas tres frases sea un localismo...
Ver este hilo del solo español http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=444981
en el que dicen claramente *que no se entendería en España*.

Por otra parte: ¿*convine* del verbo convenir rn pasado o *combine* del verbo combinar en subjuntivo?


----------

